# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Νεα αρχή! Για την Ορεστιάδα!

## dimitris150

*Σήμερα(10/4/2011) η ιστοσελίδα για το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας, ανοίγει και περιμένουμε την ανταπόκριση σας!

Καλή Αρχή!!*

http://owmn.hostoi.com

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο !

Καλή συνέχεια  ::

----------


## klarabel

Λόγω θέσης η ανάπτυξη του OWMN, έχει ακόμα πιό ιδιαίτερη σημασία, ως τον πιο ακρογωνιαίο λίθο των συνόρων μας. 

Τις καλύτερες ευχές στην προσπάθειά σας και την πρωτοβουλία σας για την ανάπτυξη του πιό απομεμακρυσμένου Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου της χώρας μας.

----------


## dimitris150

*Ευχαριστούμε*

----------


## tallis

Προς το παρών μέχρι να οργανωθούμε λίγο παραπάνω εδώ στην Ορεστιάδα http://owmn.hostoi.com ανεβάσαμε την σελίδα μας σε free server. Δυστυχώς έχουμε πρόβλημα να εγκαταστήσουμε το wind , βγάζει πρόβλημα με τα smarty libs, μάλλον ο host μας δεν έχει εγκατεστημένα τα smarty.
Mπορεί μήπως κάποιος να βοηθήσει στην εγκατάσταση του wind? Αλλιώς θα βολευτούμε με ένα αυτοσχέδιο wind που έχουμε.

----------

